# Soybean Hay Prices...by location?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Wondering what soybean hay is selling for in different places? Going to bale 13 acres of soybeans into round 4 x 4 bales probably next week in Indiana. The grass really took off after the rains...so might be a decent cut. A lot of the plants started pods but they shriveled up, very little that set well. Need the hay anyway. All the 100 degree days and no rain until a week ago that was over a qtr inch just was too much for the late planted stuff. The early beans in tilled soil are looking at 30-36 bu/a I think. Doubled cropped soybeans down the road were awful,,,few even grew. Really rough for them.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thinking about the same here on the 60 behind me that's not mine.


----------

